

Let me get this straight, NSA is not smart enough without backdoors in an OS - ForFreedom


======
davismwfl
I'd say it isn't about being smart enough, its about making it simple for them
and to potentially provide more of a real hook instead of a hack at a later
date.

I could be totally wrong, but it seems this is about speed and convenience and
a way to try and thwart others who may be equally as smart whom have secured
their machines. If you make it vulnerable by placing a hook into the OS etc,
makes it potentially harder for someone to get around unless you just stay off
net.

